# What is this worth?



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Saw an ad on craigslist, one can obviously search it and take it away from me if they want.. lol, but wondering what these things are worth so I can offer 'reasonabily' Hell someone on here might be the one selling it, so... either post on here, or PM me would be great.. just want to make sure whatever I offer is fair, PLUS the price isn't well overblown.

"coralife 3x turbotwist UV system, co2 system (tank, regulator and disperser), coralife aqualight double linear light fixture with plant bulbs, miluakee portable ph meter with probe and calibration fluids"

The CO2 tank is almost empty.. and the UV light burnt out... (don't know the size of the tank though)

Did a quick search on Amazon.com and this is what I found for prices (I am assuming its a 10lb tank)

MW100 Economy Portable pH METER by Milwaukee  - 79$
coralife 3x turbotwist UV system - new 99$
coralife aqualight double linear light fixture - 58$
Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter - $90
10lb Aluminum CO2 Air Tank - 85$

Total 408$ new... so.... errr... I dunno.. Just looking for opinions is all 

--- Got an email he said I could take it all for $350.... don't think its worth it.... unless someone thinks otherwise?  Appreciate the help


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

On a side note, if I were to get all said things above would I be set up for a planted tank?


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

You search most of the equipment from amazon.com not .ca, they usually cost more in Canada. You can reference J&L's website for good Canada price  , Unless you are planning to get them in the States.
So, in that sense its a pretty good price given that they are in good condition.

keep in mind you have to buy replacement bulb for the UV light. J&L have it for $33

Coralife Turbo-Twist 3X UV Sterilizer - 9W


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I could and would pick it up in the US. You can set up a mailbox there (or at least a shipping address) and I have done so and its not been an issue (picked up one of the Kindle wifi + 3G that way).....Anyways..... So the price I gathered would be one I would buy brand new.


----------

